# Aquarium Salt vs other salt



## emma008 (Jan 28, 2012)

Will Kosher Salt be a good substitute for aquarium salt?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes. Aquarium salt is just uniodized salt, same as kosher.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

Kosher salt will work fine as aquarium salt


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Basically salt is salt. The small store owners used to bag up pickling salt. Kosher salt has the rabbi's blessing it is the same salt. The salt I use for hatching shrimp or to treat disease is Windsor Water Softener Salt. You can buy farm salt at the farm stores that have more minerals in it.


----------



## emma008 (Jan 28, 2012)

can i use water softener salt or sea salt?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have found no problem with either one. You can buy the sea salt cheapest at the Bulk Barn.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bwhiskered said:


> Basically salt is salt. The small store owners used to bag up pickling salt. Kosher salt has the rabbi's blessing it is the same salt. The salt I use for hatching shrimp or to treat disease is Windsor Water Softener Salt. You can buy farm salt at the farm stores that have more minerals in it.


Not entirely true. Kosher salt is uniodized, whereas table salt usually is.



emma008 said:


> can i use water softener salt or sea salt?


Most water softener salt is sodium chloride, but some is potassium chloride; be careful you don't buy the wrong one.

In other words, salt is not simply "just salt." Lithium chloride can be considered a salt, but you don't want to be adding that to your aquarium


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The only salt that is iodiized is table salt. Kosher Salt is just a coarse pickling salt.


----------



## emma008 (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks everyone! You all have been a great help!


----------

